# LARGE sized screen



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

So I am currently purchasing a new place that has HUGE blank wall that I can use for my projector screen. The ceilings are 20ft high and the wall is at least 20 feet wide, and i have about 40 or so feet to pull the projector back. My projector is "rated" up to 304" diagonal screen size. However, I am really curious to see how it would look at that size. Since there is much room for varying opinion on this topic, I'm sure the best way to find out is to just try it, but I am really curious what luck, if any, others have had at this size. 

I have an Acer XD1170, rated at 2300 lumens. According to another forum I read, at 20x20 feet that would only be about 6FtL. However, I could play around and find a middle ground between brightness and size. I'm sure a higher end projector would be more efficient as well.


ALSO, on a side note: My new place has 20 foot ceilings!!! How would one recommend installing a projector. Does it seem reasonable to run cable all the way up to a ceiling mount and have a 10 foot pole mounting the projector, or would it be more logical to have some form of bookshelf/roomdivider that would be tall enough to place the projector on top of it.


----------



## Laserfan (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow BleedingStar, I wonder what kind of building that might be that your room would have 20 foot ceilings??? You are absolutely right that you should get your PJ in there and try it--you'll have a great advantage with all that wall space to shoot at.

The divider option is the only one *I'd* consider--apart from the distance & difficulty of running cable to your ceiling, then dropping-down 10 feet again (at least), you'd need a very serious pipe to assure the pj won't wobble at all in operation (internal fan), or from a/c airflow maybe. In any case for testing you'll want to use a shelving unit to project onto the wall, and one that you can move around, particularly back-and-forward.

Couple thoughts:

1. You gotta think hard about your room usage and possible placement of other desired features e.g. wet bar, pool table, tennis court , etc. unless truly you intend only to dedicate the room as a theater space, and then

2. Consider all the AUDIO issues you'll have. It's a cavernous space and acoustics are going to be awful unless you partition it-off somehow, or plan some pretty major ceiling (and wall) baffles/curtains/carpets to manage the sound.

You're very lucky as you'll have lots of options--good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

= )

It is a loft style condo that I am looking to work this out in. I thing the best setup would be a flexible one in which i have the option to switch the location of the projector. Regular view etc at a somewhat closer/smaller screen, and for parties or big movie night I could pull it back for a higher impact. It is definitely nice to have lots of option. I am hoping that I will be able to work well with the sound. My current system is designed to be at much larger room sizes, however I guess i will just have to see how it sounds actually in the room.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Bleeding Star...One option you might like to consider for that 20' ceiling, :whew: as a more sturdy way of mounting your projector, would be to have a suspended ceiling tray, rigidly fixed to the ceiling..about 10' down..
The projector would then be mounted to the tray on a short arm..
This would almost eliminate any vibrations being transmitted to the projector..


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Well the projector's calculator says that the max is 302 inches at 41 feet away!
Which might present some placement issues because most dlp pjs are unforgiving where placement is concerned , so maybe you should chek the calculator on your unit.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Acer-XD1170D-projection-calculator-pro.htm

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Acer-XD1170D.htm


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

I would actually have the ability to pull it back that far... even though I think the full 30 might be a bit of an over kill, I could realistically see 16-20 feet being pretty intense, that is nearly 4 times the my 120 in'. I'm just not sure how bright it will be at even that size. The calculator says 186 inches at a distance of 23 feet... that might be about right. I guess it all depends on actual results and room layout. Luckily the room is quite flexible.


----------

